# A brief introduction



## Physics (Sep 18, 2019)

As I’m sure is typical, I stumbled across this amazing forum while looking for guidance in a very confusing and difficult time. These past couple weeks I’ve read and studied a great deal, learned even more than I imagined possible, and count myself among the fortunate to have found this resource here. Look forward to more exploration and understandings. 
-Physics


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @Physics.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome




Physics said:


> As I’m sure is typical, I stumbled across this amazing forum while looking for guidance in a very confusing and difficult time. These past couple weeks I’ve read and studied a great deal, learned even more than I imagined possible, and count myself among the fortunate to have found this resource here. Look forward to more exploration and understandings.
> -Physics


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Physics. Please ask for advice immediately. I should have when I first discovered this wonderful community, now I'm regretting my hesitation.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome, to schrodinger's cat.


----------

